# Prop recommendation Pathfinder 15t Yamaha F40



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

We have a 16' Sea Ark Tunnel with a Yamaha F40 tiller and a CMC jack plate. It has a 4 blade Power Tech stainless prop 10 3/4" SWC4R11P-YS50. It will top out at the max RPM with the jack plate up. It is a heavily cupped prop. You could call Power Tech for a recommendation too.


----------

